# QuickBooks Accounts for Mac and payroll



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Just trying to confirm a few things before I start buying software.

Does QuickBooks Accounts for Mac (the Canadian Mac version) support payroll? It looks like "no", but Intuit's site is not very clear. 

Also, a search on ehMac reveals mixed information about whether or not Intuit is going to continue to support Canadian Mac QuickBooks users or not --their track record is certainly spotty. Anyone have any insight here?

It's beginning to look like it may be cheaper and easier to dust off the PeeCee for my (new) small business accounting needs -- which sucks, since I know myself well enough to realize that having to go fire up a second computer just for accounting is going to give me an excuse to procrastinate on the important administrivia. 

And I don't think Revenue Canada accepts "There's no Mac version" as an excuse.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

QuickBooks Pro 6.0 for the Mac OS X includes Aatrix Top Pay for Payroll, including a special install version for Canadians.

Note this is the "Pro" version as opposed to "Accounts" which I think is the light version of the product...Intuit is very unclear in how they're marketing this product line for the Mac, and it's too bad because it's a great app!


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Here we go again!!!

Quickbooks Accounts for Mac which is the only Quickbooks version that Intuit Canada supports for Mac users does not include Payroll functions. You can easily use Revenue Canada's Tables on Diskette to provide you your deductions and then do a General Ledger input with the appropriate accounts set up in Quickbooks Accounts. 

Quickbooks 6.0 can only be purchased in the US. Yes it can handle Canadian businesses but it is not supported in any way by Intuit Canada. If you purchase it and need help you are on your own as Intuit USA will not supoort it outside of the States and Intuit Canada will not support it because they don't sell it.

I have been using Quickbooks Accounts for Mac for over 1 year now and I am happy with the product depiste it's limitations. I also own Quickbooks Pro 2002 for the PC but prefer to use my Mac so I use Quickbooks Accounts.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification. Another question:

What PC version of QuickBooks is QuickBooks Accounts most similar to in terms of features? 

Based on price, it _should_ functionally equivalent to Premier, but there's no direct feature comparison available.

I'm planning to download the Tables on Diskette for Mac anyway, but I'm looking for something that make the payroll and accounting as idiot-proof as possible. I'm not naturally organized -- I need to get systems in place that will keep me from screwing myself over. 

If I keep all the accounting on my Mac, there are web-based and phone-based payroll services that I might use, assuming the cost is reasonable. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

I would consider Quickbooks Accounts for Mac similar to no versions of Quickbooks for Window. It is a rebadged MYOB product. Intuit Canada bought out the Canadian branch of MYOB and as such simply rebadged an MYOB product instead of producing their own CDN product.

You will get more features with Premier for Windows.


----------

